# Silver King 26 X  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## catfish (Jul 29, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monark-Silv...107791?hash=item3aec18224f:g:C-8AAOSwYyxZfMQR


----------



## gymmanager (Jul 29, 2017)

The posting reads: 1941 Monark Silverking vintage aluminum prewar bicycle. Head has been repaired and tube above pedal assy has been repaired, has Schwinn seat and I don't believe handlebars are original Tail light has red plastic as lens. Stainless is nice and aluminum would polish easily. These are the rarest of the silverkings because of the 26 inch wheels . I am not a collector so all the info I have is net research. Starting bid $3500.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 29, 2017)

Man the pics looked great until I seen the starting bid! Ouch! Nice looking bike though!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Those repairs are rough especially up on the head tube. This would take someone with some skill to correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodz (Jul 29, 2017)

Ouch...


----------

